# Aquarium plants mutating, Leaves becoming leggy and thin



## Aquaplants (Apr 2, 2016)

Need some help here. My plant leaves are becoming long and thin, very different from their original leave shape. I'm referring to new leaves. The old ones remain their original shape. Below are some pictures. One of them is my hygrophilia stricta. Another is a small leave plant which I don't knw its name, maybe a rotala? I'm injecting co2, and using flourish comprehensive and potassium. My tank is 10gallon and I am using 2 T5 lights totalling to 36 watts. Please help. Thanks


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

99% of aquatic plants sold in petstores or online directly to hobbyist are grown emersed (above water) as its easier, and typically quicker. Emersed leaves have a different shape from immersed (below water) and typically new leaves will be of a different shape once submerged and adapted to grow underwater again.
You only show 1 plant in the photo, hygrophilia stricta. Googling it you see photos of both emersed and immersed leaf growth. Without a photo of the second plant I can't help ID it.


----------



## Aquaplants (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks Aurora. I just found out that the second plant i am referring to is moneywort. I will upload the picture later.

For hygrophila, i thought it is a immersed plant all along? My hygrophila's growth is rapid just that the leaves are rather yellow and long and thin which i find it unsightly. I think it could be some nutrient deficiency. Could it be iron? Should i get an iron root tab?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Hygro are pottasium hogs but a pottasium deficiency shows as pin holes in the leaves. I don't see yellowing in the photo to be of more help, it just looks like the light hitting the new leaves makes its a slightly yellower tint.
you can goggle "aquatic plant deficiency" for some graphs, here are 2 commonly used ones

http://infographics.myaquacalc.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/plant-deficiency-labeled2.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3641/3591814040_bc03c264a5_o.jpg


----------

